# Double stamp hood 8n 1947.



## Doug Tepe (Aug 30, 2019)

I have a 1947 8n which the ford emblem was double stamped on the left side of hood as you sit in the seat.
Has anyone ever seen this before?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Doug Tepe said:


> I have a 1947 8n which the ford emblem was double stamped on the left side of hood as you sit in the seat.
> Has anyone ever seen this before?


There have been several companies that reppoped those hoods over the years. Maybe you have a mis stamped aftermarket hood. I really doubt Ford would have let that slip past quality control.
PS, cars, tractors, locomotives and ships are always left or right as you are sitting in the seat or control station.


----------



## Doug Tepe (Aug 30, 2019)

It’s original, been in family since bought new


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If it's a '47, then it's a 2N. It's 72 years old.... perhaps it underwent some repairs in the past and received a new hood. If that's not the case, you got a pretty interesting tractor there!


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Doug Tepe said:


> It’s original, been in family since bought new


You might ask the fellows over on ntractorclub.com
They know more about the N Series than just about anyone.
A 47 could be either a 2N or 8N as the 8Ns came out sometime mid year 1947  but were considered 48 models.
A 2N would not have the script on the hood.


----------



## Doug Tepe (Aug 30, 2019)

Ultradog said:


> You might ask the fellows over on ntractorclub.com
> They know more about the N Series than just about anyone.
> A 47 could be either a 2N or 8N as the 8Ns came out sometime mid year 1947 but were considered 48 models.
> A 2N would not have the script on the hood.


Yes


----------



## Doug Tepe (Aug 30, 2019)

Doug Tepe said:


> Yes


Yes it’s a late serial number and when I looked it up it fell in the 8n
I’ll ask the old folks but I’m positive it’s original, thanks for your help.
I tried posting a picture but not sure if that went through


----------



## JES2 (Feb 8, 2018)

Doug Tepe said:


> Yes it’s a late serial number and when I looked it up it fell in the 8n
> I’ll ask the old folks but I’m positive it’s original, thanks for your help.
> I tried posting a picture but not sure if that went through





Doug Tepe said:


> I have a 1947 8n which the ford emblem was double stamped on the left side of hood as you sit in the seat.
> Has anyone ever seen this before?


----------



## JES2 (Feb 8, 2018)

Doug Tepe said:


> I have a 1947 8n which the ford emblem was double stamped on the left side of hood as you sit in the seat.
> Has annyone ever seen this before?


If that 8N is still original the 1947 had a clutch linkage that was only on that year. It was a bolt and lever system. The bolt was the adjustment and the head would push against the lever on the clutch shaft. They changed it in 1948 to the standard linkage used from that time on.


----------



## 47ford (Oct 1, 2019)

I believe the 8N was made from 1947 to 1952
The 8N has a 4 speed transmission, 2 and 9n have 3 speed transmission, 1947 8N has a front mount distributor, I have one I just finished an engine rebuild on


----------

